# Square vs. Rectangle



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I tend to say "once a rectangle always a rectangle" but Pepper hasnt hit his BIG growth spurt which is between the ages of 4 and 7 months. He will grow alot during that time and it MAY change but if his parents werent squares he wont be a square. Maybe you could make him wear platform shoes and give him bell bottoms on his furry pom poms and he will look more SQUARE


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think, for the most part, being a rectangle rather than a square is more aesthetically unpleasing than it is problematic. Your pup will be beautiful no matter what, though!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lily is undoubtedly a rectangle. And I was determined during my search for a breeder that I would NOT get one of those "unattractive short-legged, deformed toy poodles!" LOL _(Those are my mom's words--she's gone but that's what she used to say--minis were better than toys, because toys were misbred much more commonly than minis!  )_

It suddenly didn't matter after I met Lily. Maybe that wasn't smart but whatever, it didn't seem so important at that point.  She's got a great personality and she's VERY cute in her all her rectangular glory.


----------



## SamanthaT (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't worry, we will adore him no matter if he is rectangle or square. That is what I get for buying a flea market pup and not even asking any of those questions!!! (Yes, me, Miss Research Everything Ad Nauseum) I didn't even know there was such a thing as a problematic dog shape in a poodle until AFTER I got the poodle and starting my research at that point. But we are hopelessly hooked and it wouldn't matter if Pepper was a circle or pretzel, as long as he is healthy and happy. Thanks for your responses and I love your pictures.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL...I bought Lily out of the back of an old minivan!


----------



## SamanthaT (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one to have experienced can't live without you instant love. No one in my immediate family or extended can believe I got a flea market dog, they will be making fun of me for it for decades. My inlaws are having an especially good time with it, but they are crazy about him, too. I even had a list for what would work in a husband!! Your Lily is A+ adorable.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Too funny! My dad's mini is from Clarion so yeah...he raised an eyebrow when I told him where I got Lily! He hasn't said anything since though and he did say he thought she was beautiful, so I was relieved! LOL I can't imagine telling anyone else in my family where she came from!


----------

